# [Lesertest] Buffalo LinkStation Duo (NAS)



## Wannseesprinter (29. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da sich mit dem gestrigen Tag alles zum 25 Mal jährte, sollte es mir erlaubt sein, mich selbst mit viel zu teurem Spielzeug zu beschenken. So etwas gibt es, so etwas machen nur verdorbene Gesellen und mag für Betrachter von außen sehr egoistisch und selbstverliebt wirken. Da ich damit leben kann und keine anderen Eigenschaften von meinen Mitmenschen zugesprochen bekam, habe ich mir ein Geschenk für 200 Euro gegönnt und somit meine (liebevoll so genannte) Zwiebelbörse sehr viel leichter gemacht. Die Jacke passt wieder hervorragend - die Zwiebelbörse macht's sich stets in der Brusttasche gemütlich -  und es sieht nicht mehr so unglücklich aus, als seien mir diverse Implantate verrutscht.

Jaaa, die Netzwerkfestplatte namens LinkStation Duo der Firma Buffalo mit einem Fassungsvermögen von 2 Terabyte hat sich auf meiner hölzernen Platte meines Schreibtisches breit gemacht. Breit gemacht? Nun, eigentlich ist der kleine Kamerad kaum größer, als zwei hochkant nebeneinander gestellte 3,5" Festplatten.

Genug heißen Brei zwischen den Kiefern produziert; ran ans Eingemachte!
*Der äußere Eindruck

* Der Anblick ließ mir freudige Tränen in meine Äuglein laufen und meine Knie erweichen, als sei es das erste Mal, ein solchen roten Schatz vor mir zu haben.

WebAccess, Built-In Media Server, Enhanced Performance und und und... Wer kann da noch widerstehen? Sind die Packungsdaten, vor allem in Bezug auf die Datenrate, Verblendung?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Begrüßt werdet ihr von einem sehr geordneten Allerlei von Kabeln. Der groß wirkende Stecker kann aber gepflegt in das private Museum wandern, da er für deutsche Steckdosen "etwas" auseinander stehende Kontakte hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von links nach rechts: Ein sehr flaches Netzwerkabel mit keinerlei Ummantelung. Zumindest macht es nicht den Eindruck, als hätte da ein Fetzen Alufolie drin Platz genommen. Gefolgt wird dieser kleine Wahnsinn vom 230 Volt Anschlusskabel mit Eurostecker. 

Sehr interessant ist dann folgendes Mitbringsel: Das kurze Kabel mit Schalter wird zwischen LinkStation und Netzteil gesteckt. Hat Buffalo schon etwa vorgesorgt, wenn der schwarze Datentank mal stecken geblieben ist? Die schlichte Antwort: Nein. Dieser Schalter dient lediglich dazu, wenn ihr die LinkStation komplett ausschalten möchtet. Zwar hat diese einen 3-stufigen Schalter auf der Rückseite, nur mag den niemand ständig ertasten, wenn das Gerät unpraktisch stehen sollte. Klar, hat der Netzwerkspeicher einen Hänger, kann er damit unsanft in den Schlaf gelegt werden.

Dann folgt, unschwer zu erkennen, die LinkStation Duo mit 2x1 TB. Rechts daneben hat das ungeliebte Kabel Platz genommen, kann aber schnell wieder verschwinden. Das ganz rechts am Rand liegende Objekt verkörpert das Netzteil in seiner vollen Pracht. Stark, nicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stärke braucht das Netzteil aber nicht zwangsläufig zu beweisen. Mit einer Ausgangsgleichspannung von 12 Volt und einer Stromstärke von 4 Ampere ist das Netzteil bestens gewappnet, wenn das NAS aus unerklärlichen Gründen nach 48 Watt dürstet. Zur Leistungsaufnahme gehe ich aber später noch ein - bedrängt mich bitte nicht jetzt schon so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Unterseite offenbart sich die wahre Identität der LinkStation. Die MAC-Adresse könnt ihr oben entnehmen. Diese wird, der Unlesbarkeit halber, ohne Trennzeichen wie ":" oder "-" angegeben. Darunter lächelt einem die Seriennummer des Gerätes entgegen. Wer mag, darf sich seinen Barcodescanner schnappen und mir sagen, ob die Striche den Werten entsprechen. Scherz beseite, ich habe dem Schutz zuliebe die Zensur walten lassen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gehäuse der Schwerkraft gerichtet aufgestellt und etwas Fingerspitzengefühl erwiesen, dürft ihr voller Ehrfurcht die beiden Festplatten betrachten. Mit noch mehr Fingerspitzengefühl und einer Prise Geduld, können diese sogar recht problemlos entnommen werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat euch bis hierhin der Büffel keinen Widerstand erwiesen, könnt ihr euch glücklich schätzen - es wird nicht mehr schlimmer kommen. Bei Betrachtung der ersten Festplatte fällt sofort auf, dass es sich um eine aus dem Hause Western Digital handelt und aus der Reihe "Caviar Green" stammt. Natürlich kommt das der gesamten Leistungsaufnahme zugute.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr es gewagt, auch noch die zweite HDD ans Tageslicht zu holen, habt ihr einen wunderbaren Blick auf das Innere des Gehäuses. Ihr seht, ich habe euch nicht zu viel versprochen: Viel Platz bleibt für die Hardware der LinkStation nicht mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit welch Anmut sich das Geschwisterpärchen euch präsentiert! Je Platte liegt der Preis bei etwa 65 Euro. Zusammengefasst, bleiben rund 70 Euro für ein leeres Gehäuse, wenn der Preis bei 200 Euro liegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Rückseite mit zugegebenermaßen recht viel Schräglage, bieten sich euch die Anschlussmöglichkeiten:

Die Function-Taste dient dazu, alle auf den darunter befindlichen USB-Anschluss befindlichen Daten von einem USB-Stick in etwa in Ordner zu sortieren. Habt ihr also einen USB-Stick mit .mkv-, .jpg- und .mp3-Dateien, so sortiert die LinkStation Duo jeweils die Dateien in einen Video-, Bilder- und Musik-Ordner. Ausprobiert habe ich diese Funktion bisher aber nicht. Praktisch ist sie aber allemal.

Am USB-Anschluss kann aber auch ein Drucker betrieben werden. Eine Printserver-Funktion liegt vor. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass "Multi-Kulti-Geräte" den Kürzeren ziehen werden und lediglich das Drucken, nicht das Scannen etc. über das Netzwerk möglich sein wird. Ausprobiert habe ich es, ehrlich gesagt, auch hier nicht, da mir die Notwendigkeit fehlt.
Der dreistufige Schalter ist schnell erklärt: Auto = Das NAS schaltet in  Abhängigkeit von im LAN eingeschalteten/ausgeschalteten Rechnern ein  bzw. aus. Dafür ist aber eine spezielle Software nötig (liegt als CD  bei). "Der letzte macht das Licht aus", könnte man auch dazu sagen. On = NAS ist im Dauerbetrieb. Off = Gerät wird ausgeschaltet. Dies kann etwas dauern, wenn die LinkStation bereits einige Minuten in Betrieb ist.

Der Netzwerkanschluss nimmt RJ45-Stecker mit passendem Kabel an und kann, je nach Kabel- und Switch-/Router-Typ, Daten über das Gigabit-LAN scheuchen.

Darunter befindet sich der runde Steckplatz für das 12V/4A-Netzteil. Die Möglichkeit, die LinkStation mit einem Schloss gegen Diebstahl zu sichern, wird einem auch geboten. Der 50 mm Lüfter hat oben rechts seinen Platz eingenommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Frontansicht hat der Netzwerkspeicher drei LEDs. Eine zeigt an, dass Spannung anliegt, die andere informiert den Benutzer über die Funktion und die unterste LED wiederum zeigt an, wenn Arbeitsvorgänge innerhalb des NAS vorliegen oder Fehler aufgetreten sind. Fehler kommen vor, aber auch hier liegt es Buffalo am Herzen, euch bei solchen blöden Vorkommnissen nicht im Nassen stehen zu lassen.

In der Bedienungsanleitung sowie auf einer hilfreichen Internetseite befinden sich die "Blinkcodes", da die LEDs bestimmte Blinkreihenfolgen haben und somit Rückschluss auf diverse Fehler und Informationen geben können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möchtet ihr ein NAS hardwareseitig modden, Kaltlichtkathoden einbauen, den Lüfter aufmotzen oder gar die CPU übertakten? Alles kein Problem, nur nicht mit diesem Gerät  Euch steht aber in der Tat offen, ob ihr mit diesem 50x50x10 mm messenden Lüfter auf der Rückseite Zeit eures Lebens verbringen möchtet. Meiner macht unerklärliche Geräusche, als ob das Lager kurzzeitig "einen abbekommen hat". Wie dem auch sei. Der Lüfter soll gewechselt werden? Lasst das bitte eure Freundin oder jemanden mit guten Fingernägeln machen. Alles Andere bereitet euch nur Schmerzen; ich weiß, wovon ich rede.

Der beiden schwarze Stäbchen hinten herausgezogen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...habt ihr einen wunderzarten Blick auf den 50 mm Lüfter, der mit einem üblichen dreipoligen Stecker an das Mainboard des NAS angeschlossen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor ihr die Katze im Sack kauft, verrate ich euch bereits jetzt, welcher Lüfter verbaut ist. Es handelt sich hierbei um kein namhaftes Fabrikat. Das Objekt ist nicht beleuchtet, hat kein Potentiometer zur Drehzahlregulierung und versorgt die Festplatten mit einem hauchzarten aber irgendwie lauten Luftstrom, wenn der Computer gerade nicht an ist.

Diese Eindrücke entspringen meinem Hirngespinst und bedürfen keiner Spende von Vertrauen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Neue Firmware drauf!
*
Irgendwann schoss mir ein  Gedankenblitz durch den Schädel, ich könnte doch mal nach einer neuen  Firmware für die LinkStation gucken. Gesagt, getan. Die Firmware (Version 1.37) ist mit  etwa 190 MB kein Leichtgewicht. Der Aktualisierungsvorgang selbst  dauert rund 5-10 Minuten und wird einfach über eine auf Windows ausgeführte .exe verrichtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Die etwas träge Konfiguration über die Web-Oberfläche*

Habt ihr die LinkStation Duo erfolgreich zum Netzwerk verbunden und sie auch in der Netzwerkumgebung gefunden, macht die IP-Adresse des Gerätes ausfindig und greift am besten direkt via Firefox & Co. darauf zu.

Die Oberfläche wirkt leicht träge, aber soll bei damaligen Firmware-Versionen noch wesentlicher träger gewesen sein. Genießen wir also den aktuellen Fortschritt der Dinge.

Bei erfolgreicher Paarung zwischen Browser und NAS macht sich dieses Bild breit. Es sind zwei Ordner freigegeben. Der Ordner "info" ist mit Handbüchern und Programm der LinkStation bestück, der Ordner "share" wiederum dient zur Nutzung der Funktion Direct Copy. Was das ist? Nun, ich habe es leider anders umschrieben, es ist aber damit die Funktion gemeint, USB-Speicher an den vorgesehenen Anschluss zu stöpseln und die Function-Taste zu drücken. Ihr erinnert euch noch dunkel? Gut!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Verrückte, die jeden Geschwindigkeitsrausch mitnehmen möchten, der möglich ist, dem sie ein RAID 0 Verbund an die Brust gelegt. Da mir das NAS zu Beginn schon die Funktion überwiegend als Backup-Speicher zugeschrieben bekam, musste der Verbund gelöscht werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein gewagter Klick auf "Raid entfernen", wirft euch zuerst eine hastige Meldung zur Bestätigung dieses Arbeitsschrittes entgegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstverständlich: Wir handeln im vollen Bewusstsein und mit der gehörigen Portion Verstand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit nun auch der letzte Zweifel aus der Welt geräumt wird, müsst ihr eine zufällig generierte Zahlenkombination abtippen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Erstellen des RAID 1 Verbundes geht ungewöhnlich flott über die Bühne, leider dauert die sogenannte Synchronisation sehr viel länger. Lasst sie mal gute 2 Stunden dauern. In dieser Zeit könnt ihr aber völlig problemlos das NAS nutzen, nur kann die Datenrate über das LAN vermindert sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit wäre ein neuer Verbund geschaffen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benutzer und Gruppen können ohne viel Vorkenntnisse ebenfalls erstellt werden. Einzelnen Benutzern können Kontingente für Festplattenspeicher zugewiesen werden. Dieser armen Wurst etwa wurde nur 1 Gigabyte zur Verfügung gestellt. Möge es die ersten 2 Minuten reichen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann muss diesem bemitleidenswerten Genossen noch eine Ordnerfreigabe zugewiesen werden, um die geballte Power von einem Gigabytchen (...) nutzen zu können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Die LinkStation Duo als Mediaserver* 

Da ich auch einen Player im Wohnzimmer besitze, der mit DLNA, dem Standard zum Streamen von Medien über das Netzwerk, zurecht kommt, muss der Medienserverdienst eingerichtet werden.

Dafür habe ich einen Ordner namens Media erstellt, der dann später Unterordner wie "Videos", "Musik" und "Bilder" enthalten soll.

Kommata sind übrigens verboten. Nehmt euch hieran also bitte kein Beispiel und probiert das um Gottes Willen nicht Zuhause aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter dem Punkt "Erweiterungen" muss zudem sichergestellt werden, dass die gerade errichtete Freigabe auch einen Zweck erfüllt und der Medienserverdienst scharf geschaltet ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles mit vollstem Verstand ausgefüllt? Ab zur Glotze, an der hoffentlich ein DLNA-fähiges Gerät angeschlossen ist. In diesem Fall hat sich der BD-C 5500 von Samsung sich dazu bereit erklärt, für dieses Experiment seinen Kopf her zu halten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die rote A-Taste gedrückt, zeigt sich die LinkStation im Auswahlmenü.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles paletti? Nun ist das NAS eingebunden und es kann auf dort liegende Medien zugegriffen werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei bewegten Bildern lässt sich die LinkStation nicht lumpen. Allerdings haben erfahrungsgemäß Videos mit WMV 9-Codec und einer Auflösung 1080x1920 mit 8 Mbit/s Datenrate beim Abspielen zu Beginn des Videos einen kurzen Aussetzer von 3 Sekunden. Danach läuft der Film ohne Probleme weiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Leistungsaufnahme der LinkStation Duo*

Tadaaa! Nun, endlich darf ich euch elektrisieren... Gott, der war übel...

Hat sich der Netzwerkspeicher in den Standby-Modus versetzt, so hat er noch eine recht stattliche Leistungsaufnahme von 6 Watt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Betrieb erlaubt es sich das Geräte, im Schnitt 19 Watt aus dem Netz zu ziehen. Ein ganz humaner Wert, der aber auch sehr den verbauten Caviar Green-Festplatten zugeschrieben werden darf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Die Netzwerkleistung der LinkStation*

Nach der Leistungsaufnahme widmen wir uns nun der Leistung. Punkt. Mit welcher Datenrate versüßt euch die LinkStation schreibend das Leben? Ich habe eine Testdatei mit 700 MByte für diese Zwecke benutzt - dafür ist sie noch gut genug.

Schreibend sind rund 21 MByte/s drin; 700 Megabyte sind somit in ca. 29 Sekunden von A nach B geschoben, wobei hier beachtet werden muss, dass das System in einem Raid 1-Verbund läuft, wodurch die Leistung stark beeinträchtigt werden kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lesend werden die Daten mit 31 MByte/s durch die Leitung gejagt, womit in etwa 23 Sekunden 700 MB abgearbeitet wären.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ -Alle Werte sind bewusst aufgerundet, da die Screenshots eine Momentaufnahme darstellen und der Durchschnittswert durchaus höher ausfallen kann-_

*Video des Startvorganges*​ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NlEPN6DbyfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Fazit*

Die LinkStation Duo von Buffalo ist ein vielseitiger Freund, der sich nahtlos in das bestehende Netzwerk einbinden lässt. 

Die geringe Leistungsaufnahme, dem gegenüberstehende Datenrate und der recht günstige Preis könnte manchem das Wasser im Munde zusammenlaufen lassen. 

Auf der anderen Seite kränkeln allerdings die relativ lange Bootzeit mit 3 Minuten und die etwas träge Web-Oberfläche zur Konfiguration des Gerätes und die noch nicht ganz ausgereifte Energieoption, dass sich das Gerät beim Starten eines DLNA-Gerätes (der Playstation 3 etwa) nicht automatisch mit einschaltet. 

Wer allerdings über die Mankos hinweg sehen und immer noch auf der suche nach einer Netzwerkfestplatte mit effektiv 2 Terabyte Platz mit DLNA-Fähigkeit und Gigabit-LAN-Anbindung ist, der liegt bei der LinkStation Duo von Buffalo goldrichtig!
*
Gut*
+ Vergleichsweise günstiger Preis
+ Geringe Maße
+ Vergleichsweise geringe Leistungsaufnahme im Betrieb
+ Geringe Geräusche im Leerlaufbetrieb
+ Gigabit-LAN-Anbindung
+ Festplatten können getauscht werden
+ Organisation/Verwaltung von Gruppen und Benutzern
+ DLNA-fähig

*Nicht so gut*
- Gehäuse vollständig aus Kunststoff
- Leistungsaufnahme im Standby-Modus
- Lange Bootzeit (etwa 3 Minuten)
- Träge Web-Oberfläche
- "Rattern" (Arbeitsgeräusche) der Festplatten wahrnehmbar
*Was ich mir für die Zukunft noch vorgenommen habe

*

Der aktuelle 50 mm Lüfter muss ausgetauscht werden. Ein Ersatz von Revoltec wurde geordert. Wie ich das Kabel des Lüfters mit einer Länge von 50 Zentimetern im Gehäuse unterbringe, sei erstmal offen...
Die LinkStation so zum Einschalten bewegen, dass sie auch auf DLNA-Geräte anspringt. Bisher klappt diese Reaktion nur mit Rechnern. Deswegen läuft das NAS mit einem Sleeptimer, sodass das Gerät sich ab 2:00 aus und gegen 9:00 an jedem Tag der Woche wieder einschaltet. Das kann keine endgültige Lösung sein. Buffalo macht es einem auch nicht leichter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lob, Kritik, Anregungen oder gar heißer Dampf? Immer her damit! Ich versuche stets in aller Regel schnell zu antworten und eventuell noch einige Tipps oder letzte Entscheidungen für einen bevorstehenden Kauf zu geben.

Einen guten Start in das Jahr 2011!

Gruß
Wannseesprinter
​


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich weiß nicht, wie es den etwa bisher 20 Besuchern dieses Tests ging, aber es fehlten vorhin sämtlich Bilder. Nun sollten sie wieder erschienen sein und der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung stehen.

Habt einen sonnigen Tag, falls sie sich auch bei euch sehen lässt.
Wannseesprinter


----------



## derseppl (30. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schöner Test 
Stimme dir auch mit deinem Fazit zu. Besitze das Teil schon seit knapp einem Jahr und möchte es nicht mehr missen. 
Ich habe es bis jetzt nur geschafft die Linkstation mit einem Magic Paket (mind. alle 3 Minuten muss das gesendet werden) vom Auto-Modus aufzuwecken. Eine andere Möglichkeit konnte ich bis jetzt nicht entdecken


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

Schöner Ausführlicher Test 
Besonders die quali der Bilder und dein ganz besonderer Schreibstil gefällt mir sehr gut 

Was mir immer an den NAS teilen stört, ist dass sie so langsamer Transferraten haben. Aber in einem Netzwerk mit vielen Client sicher eine sehr feine Sache. Ich hab nur einen Rechner im Haushalt, da brauch ich so was nicht


----------



## STSLeon (30. Dezember 2010)

Schöner Test! Besitze selber den kleinen Bruder mit einem 1TB ohne Raidfunktion. Habe allerdings keine Einstellungen vorgenommen, da nur ich damit arbeite und meine Freundin mehr die Itunes Server Funktion nutzt und hin und wieder Urlaubsbilder draufschiebt. 

Die Auto Funktion scheint mit der 1.37 Firmware sehr gut zu funktionieren. Vorher hat sich die Platte hin und wieder einfach abgestellt. Beim Streamen auf die PS3 war das ziemlich nervig und manchmal ging auch der Itunes Server einfach aus.


----------



## Digger (1. Januar 2011)

wie kann man denn das problem mit der ps3 bzw DLNA-Funktion lösen ?

der sehr schöne test hat mich noch weiter überzeugt mir so ein teil zu holen. nur sollte es halt auch funktionieren spontan nen film über den TV abzuspielen :S


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Januar 2011)

Aloha,

Ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich allen Teilhabenden und vielen Dank für das Feedback eurerseits!

@derseppl: Gibt es eine kleine Befehlszeile für cmd.exe, die diese Magic Packets ohne das Tool von Buffalo aussendet?

@roheed: Die LinkStation zeigt sich vor allem geduldig, sobald man sehr viele kleine Dateien auf die Festplatten schiebt. Lesen ist, keine Frage, eine schnelle Angelegenheit - auch bei einem Geschwader vieler kleiner Dateien.

@STSLeon: Das NAS hat sich vor einigen Tagen auch gnadenlos abgeschaltet, während etwas über das Netzwerk gestreamt wurde. Weshalb? Nun, ich hatte vergessen, dass beim Power Management die Uhrzeit zum Abschalten von 22:45 Uhr angegeben war. Nach einem kurzen Schock fiel's mir wie Schuppen von den Augen 

@Digger: Man müsste die PS3/DLNA-fähigen Geräte dazu bewegen, die LinkStation mit oben genannten Magic Packets zu versorgen, die ja nichts anderes als ein Broadcast über das Netzwerk mit dazugehöriger MAC-Adresse sind. Leider scheint es in der Praxis aktuell nicht so, als gäbe es eine handfeste Lösung, die die LinkStation stets wach hält, solange die PS3 z.B. eingeschaltet ist.

Solltet ihr tatsächlich mal aufgeschnappt haben, dass es Lösungen für dieses Problem gibt, immer her damit 

Erfrischende Grüße aus Bottrop
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Singler (2. Januar 2011)

Hi,
sehr schöner Artikel. 

Hatte bislang auch die "kleine" Schwester deines jeztigen Geräts und war damit sehr unzufrieden. Grund war zum einen die Trägheit der UI als auch die Geschwindigkeit, mit der Daten von und zur Linkstation kopiert wurde. Du kommst auf 21-24 MB schreibend - das kam ich auch, wohlgemerkt in einem reinen Gigabit-Netzwerk, wo eher Werte von 60-80 erwartet werden dürften.

Hab mir dann irgendwann für knapp 200€ einen eigenen Server (Dualcore-Athlon 2 mit 2GB Ram und insgesamt 3 TB HDD-Platz) zusammengebaut, der auf diese Werte kommt. Als OS kommt mein altes Vista-Ultimate zum Einsatz. Nu schaff ich die 60-80MB/s locker und hab zudem noch einen Mumble-, TS3- und FTP-Server drauf. Und DNLA funzt auch.

Die Linkstation fristet nun nur noch als sekundärer Backup-"Server" sein Dasein.


----------



## derseppl (4. Januar 2011)

@Singler
Du darfst doch keinen Server der ein größeres Gehäuse und mehr Platz hat mit einem kleinen NAS für 180€ vergleichen... Die teureren Geräte sp ab ~300€ ohne Festplatten haben diese Mängel normalerweise nicht.
Für den Preis als fertiges NAS ist die Linkstation Duo aber eines der schnellsten die ich kenne. Welches Mainboard (afaik mit das wichtigste beim Netzwerkspeed wegen dem Lan-Chip) hast du denn genommen und die 200€ waren doch ohne Festplatten, oder?  Meine Rechner schaffen locker 100MB/s im Netzwerk, brauchen bloß zuviel Strom 

@Wannseesprinter
Unter Windows nehme ich den NasNavigator, weil ich keinen Befehl kenne, welcher in der Lage ist mind. alle 3 Minuten den WOL-Befehl zu senden. Schickst du den nur einmal geht die Linkstation nach 3 Minuten wieder aus  
Unter Linux geht das per Cron aber ohne Probleme. Habe das sowohl auf meinem Laptop als auch auf meiner WD TV Live gemacht. Ging aber nur mit der Custom Firmware WDLXTV, mit der man selber Cronjobs einrichten kann. Dann startet die Linkstation aber automatisch und ich kann in Ruhe DLNA nutzen  
Bei der PS3 könnte es mit der Linux-Firmware auch gehen, aber da man die ja nicht mehr auf der PS3 installieren darf...


----------



## Digger (4. Januar 2011)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> @Digger: Man müsste die PS3/DLNA-fähigen Geräte dazu bewegen, die LinkStation mit oben genannten Magic Packets zu versorgen, die ja nichts anderes als ein Broadcast über das Netzwerk mit dazugehöriger MAC-Adresse sind. Leider scheint es in der Praxis aktuell nicht so, als gäbe es eine handfeste Lösung, die die LinkStation stets wach hält, solange die PS3 z.B. eingeschaltet ist.
> 
> Solltet ihr tatsächlich mal aufgeschnappt haben, dass es Lösungen für dieses Problem gibt, immer her damit


und wenn der laptop läuft, dann bleibt die Linkstation an ?
den lappi nebenher an zu haben würde mich nicht so sehr stören.


----------



## derseppl (4. Januar 2011)

Jop das geht. Es muss nur irgendein Gerät im Netzwerk (oder von außerhalb, selbst getestet und es geht  ) mind. alle 3 Minuten ein Magic Paket an die schicken.


----------



## jumperm (5. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank für diesen schönen Test. Für den einfachen Haushalt mit ca zwei Benutzern dürfte der NAS gute Dienste leisten. Leider bin ich in einem Haushalt mit fünf Benutzern, die gelegentlich auch gleichzeitig ihre Backups machen bzw Backups und gleichzeitig DLNA nutzen wollen und nicht von einem Backup gestört werden wollen.
Aber zur Entscheidungshilfe war dieser Beitrag echt klasse und dafür ist er ja auch gedacht. Daher nochmal Danke.

Der Kumpel von nebenan aus OB


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo miteinander!

Wieder einen dicken Dank für die vielen Antworten zwischenzeitlich 

@Singler: Es ist richtig, dass die Netto-Datenrate im Gigabit-LAN bedeutsam höher liegen sollte, als es bei diesem Gerät ist, jedoch sollte man die beachtenswert geringe Leistungsaufnahme und den geringen Anspruch an Platz betrachten. 

Der NIC-Controller der LinkStation und die ARM9-CPU samt 128 MB Arbeitsspeicher werden niemanden vom Stuhl boxen, aber das war nicht mein Hauptgrund, weshalb ich das NAS kaufte. Der recht ansprechende Preis, die intuitiv zu bedienende Oberfläche und eine gute Benutzer-/Gruppenverwaltung samt der bereits genannten Leistungsaufnahme ließen mich weich werden.

@derseppl: Das hätte ich mir denken können. Muss ich mir also doch den NAS Navigator auf die Magnetscheiben werfen, wenn ich das NAS in AUTO-Stellung betreiben möchte. Ich war optimistisch, dass es ein paar Zeilen für gibt, die die cmd.exe "WOL-fähig" macht.

Mein jetziges Problem ist, dass die LinkStation trotz ON-Stellung des Schalters und eingeschaltetem Sleeptimer (9:00 Uhr ein- 23:00 Uhr ausschalten) keine Reaktion zeigt. Heißt: Das NAS läuft inzwischen fast 3 Tage durch, weil ich jeden Tag teste 

@jumperm: Unter diesen Voraussetzungen würde ich dir von der LinkStation Duo abraten, da sie für solche Szenarien (5 Benutzer, parallele Updates samt laufendem DLNA) einfach zu schwach bestückt ist. Wie oben erwähnt, sollen 128 MB Arbeitsspeicher und eine nicht all zu starke ARM9-CPU verbaut sein.

Zum Lüfterproblem:

Gestern kam der Lüfter in einer schnuckeligen Luftpolstertasche an. Ausgepackt prunkt die Verpackung mit diesen Daten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider war das mit Textil ummantelte Kabel so dermaßen lang (siehe Hintergrund)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...dass es flugs mit einem Kabelbinder zusammengebunden wurde. Damit noch nicht genug: Die Löcherabstände passten nicht 100%ig, sodass ich mal eben einen Akkuschrauber samt 8mm Metallbohrer zum Einsatz kommen lassen musste. Eine riesige Sauerei und eine bezaubernde Duftparade. Wer angeschmorten Kunststoff mag, wäre bestens bedient gewesen 

Nun gut. Der Lüfter sitzt, das lästige Rattern vom vorherigen Lüfter ist weg und der Air Guard von Revoltec arbeitet etwas leiser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss nur noch das Sleeptimer-Problem aus der Welt geschafft werden, dann bin ich überglücklich 

Einen schönen Abend wünsche ich euch.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## derseppl (8. Januar 2011)

Also wenn du das Programm nicht haben willst, schmeiß alles von der Linkstation aus dem Autostart raus. Es muss nur der Dienst "nassvc.exe" (heißt: NAS PM Service) laufen, damit das funktioniert. Der NasNavigator wird nicht gebraucht.
Ich habe auch eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden. Man baucht dazu nur die Aufgabenplanung. Da Windows aber immer noch kein hauseigenes Tool für Wake-On-Lan mitbringt, braucht man auch da ein anderes Programm. Deshalb kann man auch gleich den Dienst von der Linkstation laufen lassen finde ich


----------



## Dee (11. Januar 2011)

@Wannseesprinter
Ich habe auch den Lüfter getauscht gegen einen fractal design silent series.

Die LS meldet nun immer einen Fehler: Lüfterausfall

Wohl wegen der Drehzahl. Hattest Du das Problem nicht?

Dafür ist der Lüfter echt so leise, dass er praktisch nicht zu hören ist.

Ich weiß leider nicht, wie ich damit umgehen soll. ​


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen Dee,

in der Tat zeigt bei mir die LinkStation bei der Info/Error-LED eine Blinkreihenfolge von 1 Mal lang und darauffolgend 1 Mal kurz, das dann 3 Mal hintereinander. Ich vermute sehr stark, dass die Wurzeln des Problems beim Lüfter selbst liegen. Zwar "zieht" der Lüfter von Revoltec laut Beschreibung nur 0,001 Ampere mehr, jedoch glaube ich, dass das Tachosignal des Lüfters von der LinkStation nicht ausgeswertet werden kann.

Der Lüfter dreht zum Bootvorgang des NAS richtig auf, beruhigt sich aber auch - wie es beim originalen Lüfter der Fall war - wieder nach einigen Augenblicken.

Ich missachte das dezente rote Blinken an der Front, da ich darauf nicht so stark achte. Die Leuchtdioden sind auch jetzt nicht so dermaßen aufdringlich und die Funktion der LinkStation sichtlich uneingeschränkt 

Und ja, der Lüfter ist bedeutsam leiser. Kein Rattern, kein Klackern und die Arbeitslautstärke ist sehr viel angenehmer, da der alte Lüfter auch noch das Bedürfnis hatte, meinen Schreibtisch etwas mit Schwingungen zu versorgen = unterschwelliges Brummen.

Gefahr gebannt, alles im Lot!

Passte der 50 Millimeter Lüfter von Fractal eigentlich mit den Lochabständen oder musstest du pressen und drücken?

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Dee (12. Januar 2011)

Ok, selbes Fehlerbild hier: 1x lang 1x kurz. Wenn man dann die Emailbenachrichtung für Fehler einschaltet, bekommt man auch zwei bis drei Mal pro Minute (!) die Bestätigung per Mail, dass der Lüfter nicht richtig läuft 

Der Fractal ist nicht wirklich zu hören und läuft sogar nur mit 3500rpm:
Fractal Design Silent, 50x50x10mm, 3500rpm, 13m³/h, 19dB(A) (FD-FAN-50) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Die Festplatten sind lauter als der Lüfter.

Entweder gibt es für 50mm Lüfter keinen Standard oder die LS-WXL folgt dem Standard nicht. Der Fractal passt jedenfalls auch nicht. Die Löcher sind wenige Millimeter dichter zum Zentrum gesetzt. Ich habe ihn ganz billig mit ein Stück Papier festgeklemmt.
Vielleicht nehme ich aber noch einen Bohrer zur Hand.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo Dee,

irgendwie beruhigt es mich, dass dich der gleiche Fehler quält  Ein Glückfall darf ich es dann ja nennen, dass ich mein E-Mail-Konto von web.de bei der LinkStation nicht einbinden kann, oder? Weshalb auch immer, aber keine Verschlüsselung (weder TLS oder SSL) will die LinkStation in Verbindung mit web.de annehmen. Ist mir jetzt auch nicht sooo wichtig.

Wenn die Löcher beim Lüfter "nur" ein paar Millimeter zu zentral liegen: Passt denn wenigstens einer der beiden Pinne? Bei mir war dies der Fall, aber dann stand der Lüfter auch noch leicht über, schloss also nicht bündig am Gehäuse des NAS ab. Sehr verzwickt alles, trübt aber den Gesamteindruck der LinkStation meiner Meinung nach nicht, da der Originallüfter ja vollkommen gereicht hätte. Nur solche Diven, wie wir sie verkörpern, geben uns mit dem Besten zufrieden 

Beste Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. März 2012)

Moin!

Sollte sich jemand noch von den von mir genannten Minuspunkten zu beginn abgehalten fühlen, das Gerät zu kaufen:

Die aktuellste Firmware behebt sämtliche Fehler mit dem Timer (Ein-/Ausschalten nach gegebener Zeit), der Mediaserver ist so aktualisiert, dann nun auch .mkv-Dateien über das Netzwerk gestreamt werden können und insgesamt läuft das NAS mittlerweile mit der offiziellen Version 1.56 der Firmware sehr stabil. Bezüglich Steigerung der Lese-/-Schreibraten kann ich keine Aussagen treffen, da ich bisher mangels Zeit nicht darauf geachtet habe.

Die Änderungen der letzten beiden Firmwares:


Ver.1.56 [2011.12.14]
- Fixed the issue that iTunes 10.5 cannot connect to iTunes Server of LinkStation.
- Fixed the issue that some routers fail to connect to WebAccess using UPnP.
Ver.1.54 [2011.8.11]
- Now officially supports Time Machine backup for Mac OS X v10.7 Lion. 
- Fixed the problem that setting of Time Machine was changed to "disabled" after recovering from sleep by using the timer feature.
Ihr seht, Buffalo ist weiterhin bemüht das Produkt aktuell zu halten.

Grüße

Wannseesprinter


----------

